# Ablaufende Zeitanzeige



## Haruka93 (4. Mai 2015)

Halli Hallo  

ich wollte mir auf meiner HTML-Seite eine kleine ablaufende Uhr bauen und  per JavaScript basteln. Ich habe zwar eine gute Quelle gefunden, diese funktioniert leider bei mir nicht.  Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich was bei der Programmierung falsch gemacht habe, oder ob ich es falsch in meine HTML-Datei eingebunden habe. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Es sollte ungefähr so ausgegeben werden 03:00 und dann halt ablaufend. 

Hier ist der Code für die ablaufende Uhr:

```
Author: Benjamin Ecksteinhttp://www.umingo.de/


function countdown (time,id){
t = time;
m = Math.floor(t/60)%60;
s = t%60;


m = (m < 10) ? "0"+m:m;
s = (s < 10) ? "0"+s:s;


strZeit = m + ":" + s;


if (time>0){
window.setTimeOut('Countdown('+ --time+',\''+id+'\')'1000);
} else {
strZeit = "Die Zeit ist um. Bitte Registrieren Sie sich erneut."
}
document.getElementById(id).innerHTML = strZeit;
}
function countdown (m,s,id){
countdown(m*60+s,id);
}
```

Und so ungefähr habe ich mein Script in HTML eingebunden:

```
<head> <script language = "Javascript" src = "JavaScript.js"></script></head>

<b id="cID3">Init<script> countdown(3,'cID3');</script></b><br>
```


----------



## javampir (4. Mai 2015)

hi,
äh, sorry, hab jetzt nicht durchgearbeitet, was du geschrieben hast, aber ich hätte das ganze (bauchgefühl und gewohnheit) mit jquery gemacht. ist weit eleganter. außerdem solltest du in script-anweisungen das language attribut weglassen und stattdessen 
	
	
	
	





```
type="text/javascript"
```
 verwenden.
was passiert denn bis jetzt? bekommst du einen fehler? wird etwas angezeigt? wenn ja, was?
javampir


----------



## Bananabert (6. Mai 2015)

Was erwartest du? Was passiert stattdessen?

window.setTimeout führt eine Aktion *EINMAL* nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne einmal aus. Ich glaube du meinst window.setInterval; Diese führt in bestimmten Abständen eine Aktion aus.


----------

